# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेट -टेल मी व्हाई

## KHIL@DI_720

*नमस्कार दोस्तों ! खेल - खिलाडी विभाग में बहुत दिनों से कुछ हलचल नहीं दिख  रही है | इसीलिए प्रस्तुत है क्रिकेट पर आधारित ये सूत्र जिसमे आपको  क्रिकेट के लगभग हर पहलु से परिचित कराया जायेगा | बस आप लोगों की दिलचस्पी  होनी चाहिए जो की मुझे उम्मीद है , जरूर होगी |  अवश्य पधारें |*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*सबसे पहले बात करते हैं* *BASICS*  *की :*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*क्रिकेट पिच क्या है ?*

*पिच मैदान का प्रमुख हिस्सा होता है जो विकेटों के मध्य स्थित होता है | इसकी लम्बाई २२ गज ( २०.१२ मीटर ) और चौड़ाई १० फीट ( ३ मीटर ) होती है | ये पूरी तरह समतल होता है और आमतौर पर इस पर हलकी घास भी होती है | वैसे खेल के दौरान दोनों सिरों की  घास धीरे  धीरे  हट जाती है गेंदबाजी के कारन |

     exhibition मैचओं  में कृत्रिम पिच का उपयोग भी होता है | इसके लिए concrete  slab  का उपयाग किया जाता है और उसके ऊपर coir  mat  बिछाई जाती है | इसका उपयोग आमतौर पर उन जगहों में होता है जहाँ क्रिकेट common  खेल नहीं है |

      पिच के दोनों सिरों पर रेखाएं होती है जो क्रीज़ निर्धारित करती हैं | आमतौर पर  पिच के लिए " विकेट " शब्द उसे किया जाता है  जैसे : " विकेट पर घास है " या " विकेट में बौंस है " वगैरह |   *

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*ओवर क्या है ?* 

*ओवर ६ गेंदों  का समूह होता है जो की एक गेंदबाज़ एक बल्लेबाज़ को फेंकता है | लेकिन  सारी गेंदे legal  होनी चाहिए |
इंग्लिश फर्स्ट क्लास क्रिकेट में एक ओवर में गेंदों की संख्या 1888 तक 4 थी | फिर इसे 5 किया गया पर 1900 में इसे फिर बढ़ा कर  6  कर दिया गया | वैसे एक मज़े की बात ये है की 1939  सीज़न  में 8  गेंद प्रति ओवर भी try  किया गया था |
एक घंटे में फेंके गए ओवर की संख्या को ओवर रेट कहते हैं |*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*विकेट क्या होती है ?*

*जैसा की मैं पहले बता चुका हूँ की पिच के लिए भी विकेट शब्द उपयोग किया जाता है | पर असल में विकेट उन दो target  को कहते  हैं जिस पर गेंद फेकी जाती है और बल्लेबाज़ जिसे अपने बल्ले से defend करता है |

 एक विकेट तीन स्टंप्स का बना होता है जो जमीन में गड़े होते हैं और जिनके ऊपर दो बैल्स रखे होते हैं | पुरे विकेट की ऊंचाई 28 इंच ( 71 .1  सेंटीमीटर ) औए चौड़ाई 9 इंच ( 22 . 86  सेंटीमीटर ) होती है | दोनों विकेटों के मिडिल स्टंप्स के बिच की दूरी 22 गज होती है | यही पिच की लम्बाई होती है |

 गेंद एक विकेट से फेंकी जाती है जिसे bowler 's  wicket  कहते है और जिस तरफ फेंकी जाती है उसे batsman 's  wicket  कहते है | हर ओवर के बाद ये दोनों आपस में बदल जाते हैं | *

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*सीम बोलिंग क्या है ?* 


*गेंद के दो हिस्सों को जोड़ने के लिए जो सिलाई होती है उस स्थान को सीम कहते हैं | सीम बोलिंग फास्ट या मीडियम तेज गेंदबाज़ करते हैं | सीम के जमीन टच करने के बाद गेंद कितना deviate  करती है , येही सीम बोलिंग की पहचान है |*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*स्विंग  बोलिंग क्या है ?*
*जब गेंद हवा में हो , उस समय यदि गेंद में sideways  movement हो तो गेंद का रूट सीधा न होकर टेढ़ा होता है | इसे ही स्विंग कहते  हैं | अगर गेंद स्विंग के साथ फेंकी जाये तो उसे स्विंग बोलिंग कहा जाता है |  अगर गेंद के दोनों हिस्सों पर सामान दबाव न हो तो गेंद स्विंग करती है |*

*गेंदबाज़ अगर गेंद को इनस्विंग करना चाहता है तो सीम की दिशा फाईनलेग की ओर होगी ( बांया चित्र )*
*
और अगर आउटस्विंग  करना चाहता है तो सीम की दिशा फर्स्ट या सेकंड स्लिप की तरफ होगी ( दांया चित्र )|*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*आज के लिए इतना ही दोस्तों | अगर सूत्र अच्छा लगे तो पोस्ट जरुर करें |*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बढिया सूत्र है

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> बढिया सूत्र है


*सूत्र भ्रमण और प्रशंसा के लिए धन्यवाद |*

----------


## Mr_perfect

मित्र नो बॉल्स कैसे होती है कृप्या सभी तरीके बताए
________

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिए धन्यवाद | वैसे मैंने इस सूत्र पर लिखना बंद कर दिया था क्योंकि कोई कुछ reply  नहीं कर रहा था | अगर लोगों को सूत्र पसंद आता है तो मैं आगे अवश्य बढ़ाऊंगा |*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> मित्र नो बॉल्स कैसे होती है कृप्या सभी तरीके बताए
> ________


*अब आपके प्रश्न का उत्तर |*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*कोई गेंद नो बॉल निम्न कारणों से होती है :
1 . जब गेंदबाज़ गेंद फेकता है तो उसके front  foot  का कुछ हिस्सा popping  क्रीज़ के पीछे होना चाहिए और उसका back  foot  return  क्रीज़ के भीतर होना चाहिए | अगर इनमे से कोई एक रूल टूटता है तो उस हिसाब से उसे front  foot   या back  foot  नो बॉल करार दिया जाता है | अब जरा दिए गए फोटो में देख कर जान लें की popping  और return  क्रीज़ क्या होता है | और नो बॉल कब दिया जायेगा |*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*२. गेंदबाज़  गेंद फेंकने के ठीक पहले अपनी  बांह को straight  नहीं कर सकता | अगर वो ऐसा करता है तो गेंद नो बॉल होगी | यानि की गेंद throw  नहीं होनी चाहिए |*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*३.गेंदबाज़ को ओवर शुरू करने से पहले अम्पायर को बताना होता है की वो किस तरह गेंद फेंकने वाला है जैसे की दांये / बांये हाथ से , रौंड/ ओवर द विकेट | अगर ओवर के दौरान गेंदबाज़ अपनी शैली में किसी भी तरह का बदलाव लाता है तो उसे ये भी अम्पायर को बताना होता है | अगर गेंदबाज़ बिना बताये किसी तरह का बदलाव लाये तो गेंद नो बॉल होगी |*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*४. अगर गेंदबाज़ एक ही ओवर में एक से ज्यादा ऐसी गेंद फेंकता है जो बल्लेबाज़ के सर की ऊंचाई से भी ज्याद ऊँची हो |
५ . अगर गेंद बिना जमीन को छुए बल्लेबाज़ के कमर से ऊपर से गुजरे ( तेज़ गेंदबाज़ गेंद फेक रहा हो ) या उसके कंधे के ऊपर से गुजरे ( स्लो गेंदबाज़ गेंद फेंक रहा हो )
६. अगर गेंद बल्लेबाज़ के क्रीज़ तक पहुँचने से पहले दो बार से ज्यादा बोउंस करे |*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*७. अगर गेंदबाज़ के सिवा कोई  और फील्डर पिच पर पैर रखे ( गेंद बल्ले पर लगने से पहले )*

----------


## Mr_perfect

जानकारी के लिए धन्यावाद मित्र ओर वाईड बोल एक्सैप्ट कैसे होती है कृप्या बताएँ

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिए धन्यवाद | वैसे मैंने इस सूत्र पर लिखना बंद कर दिया था क्योंकि कोई कुछ reply  नहीं कर रहा था | अगर लोगों को सूत्र पसंद आता है तो मैं आगे अवश्य बढ़ाऊंगा |*



मित्र पूरा खेल खिलाड़ी विभाग ही निष्क्रिय पड़ा है।

----------


## dev b

बेहतरीन सूत्र .......................धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## sumii24

> जानकारी के लिए धन्यावाद मित्र ओर वाईड बोल एक्सैप्ट कैसे होती है कृप्या बताएँ


*एक गेंद है कि bastmen नहीं पहुँच सकते हैं. कोई दिलिवेरी  है कि लेग स्टंप पिछले चला जाता है एक Wide समझा जाता है. कोई भी  दिलिवेरी ऑफसाइड पर मार्कर पारित हो जाता है एक Wide समझा है, अंपायर विवेक की अनुमति दी है. Batsmens सिर के ऊपर किसी भी प्रसव के एक Wide समझा जाता है*

*यदि आप एक दिलिवेरी को हिट कर दे जो Wide की हो तो उसे Wide बल नहीं कहा जायेगा*

----------


## sumii24

*मित्र आप सभी से ये मैं वादा करता हूँ की  आगे में आपके समस्त सवालों का उत्तर देने की पूर्ण कोशिश करूणा हो सकता है की उत्तर मैं थोडा वक्त  लग सकता है पर मैं उत्तर अवश्य दूंगा*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> *मित्र आप सभी से ये मैं वादा करता हूँ की  आगे में आपके समस्त सवालों का उत्तर देने की पूर्ण कोशिश करूणा हो सकता है की उत्तर मैं थोडा वक्त  लग सकता है पर मैं उत्तर अवश्य दूंगा*


*सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद*

----------


## sumii24

> *सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद*


*जी मित्र बस ये तो बस थोडा सहयोग  है *

----------


## Mr_perfect

क्या नौ बॉल भी एक्सैप्ट हो सकती है?

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> क्या नौ बॉल भी एक्सैप्ट हो सकती है?


*मैं आपका मतलब नहीं समझा मित्र | जरा खुल कर बताएँगे की आपका सवाल क्या है ?*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *मैं आपका मतलब नहीं समझा मित्र | जरा खुल कर बताएँगे की आपका सवाल क्या है ?*



क्या नौ बॉल किसी कारण स्वीकार की जा सकती है या नहीँ।
क्या कोई कारण है जिसकी वजह से नौ बॉल को नौ बॉल मानने से इन्कार कर दिया जाए
कृप्या बताएँ

----------


## Mr_perfect

रेपो कबूल करेँ बढ़िया सूत्र के लिए

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> क्या नौ बॉल किसी कारण स्वीकार की जा सकती है या नहीँ।
> क्या कोई कारण है जिसकी वजह से नौ बॉल को नौ बॉल मानने से इन्कार कर दिया जाए
> कृप्या बताएँ


*जहाँ तक मेरा ख्याल है , नो बॉल कॉल होने के बाद उसे बदलने का कोई नियम नहीं है | अलबत्ता इसके विपरीत जरूर होता है | अगर कोई टीम review  लेती है तो सबसे पहले ये चेक किया जाता है की गेंद legal  है या नहीं | अगर गेंद नो बॉल होती है तो review  खारिज कर दिया जाता है |
                             आज कल एक और बात जो  चर्चा में है , वो ये की अम्पायर कभी कभी विकेट गिरने पर उस गेंद को third  umpire  को refer  कर देते हैं , यह जानने के लिए की गेंद कहीं नो बॉल तो नहीं थी |*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> रेपो कबूल करेँ बढ़िया सूत्र के लिए


*धन्यवाद | आगे भी अपने सवाल प्रस्तुत करते रहें |*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *जहाँ तक मेरा ख्याल है , नो बॉल कॉल होने के बाद उसे बदलने का कोई नियम नहीं है | अलबत्ता इसके विपरीत जरूर होता है | अगर कोई टीम review  लेती है तो सबसे पहले ये चेक किया जाता है की गेंद legal  है या नहीं | अगर गेंद नो बॉल होती है तो review  खारिज कर दिया जाता है |
>                              आज कल एक और बात जो  चर्चा में है , वो ये की अम्पायर कभी कभी विकेट गिरने पर उस गेंद को third  umpire  को refer  कर देते हैं , यह जानने के लिए की गेंद कहीं नो बॉल तो नहीं थी |*



धन्यावाद मुझे यही दुविधा थी आपने दूर कर दी।

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *धन्यवाद | आगे भी अपने सवाल प्रस्तुत करते रहें |*


जी सवाल प्रसतुत है
नौ बाल पर बैटस्मैन आऊट किन वजहोँ से हो सकता है?

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> जी सवाल प्रसतुत है
> नौ बाल पर बैटस्मैन आऊट किन वजहोँ से हो सकता है?


*नो बॉल पर एक बल्लेबाज़ निम्न तरीकों से आउट हो सकता है :

# Run Out :  ये तो आपकी जानकारी में अवश्य होगा |

# Obstructing the field : क्रिकेट के नियम 37  के अंतर्गत अगर कोई बल्लेबाज़ जानबूझकर फील्डिंग साइड के काम में  अपनी बातों से अपने कार्य से रुकावट डालता है , तो उसे आउट दिया जाता है | उदहारण के तौर पर 2006  के हच कप के एक मैच में इंज़माम उल हक ने गेंद को मिड ऑफ पर ड्राइव किया जिसे सुरेश रैना ने फिल्ड कर वापस इंज़माम के स्टंप्स पर थ्रो किया , पर इंज़माम ने गेंद को बल्ले से रोक दिया | रेने ने अपील की और अन्जमम को इसी नियम के अंतर्गत आउट दिया गया क्योंकि इंजमाम क्रीज़ से बाहर थे और अगर उन्होंने गेंद को बल्ले से न रोका होता तो वो रन आउट होते | अतः उन्होंने फील्डिंग टीम के कार्य में जानबूझकर रुकावट डाली |

# Hitting the ball twice: क्रिकेट के नियम 34  के अंतर्गत  अगर  गेंद प्ले में हो (यानि की गेंद अभी डेड  नहीं  हुई हो ) , और बल्लेबाज़ के बल्ले या शारीर के किसी भाग से टकराई हो और गेंद के किसी फील्डर के छूने से पहले उसे बल्लेबाज़ दूसरी बार जानबूझकर हिट करे (अगर उसने ये अपने स्टंप्स बचाने की कोशिश में न किये हों तो ), तो उसे आउट करार दिया जाता है |  वैसे ये तरीका आउट होने का सबसे rare  तरीका है |

# Handling the ball : क्रिकेट के नियम 33  के अंतर्गत अगर गेंद प्ले में हो और बल्लेबाज़ जानबूझकर अपने हाथ से गेंद को छुए तो वोह आउट  दिया जाता है | लेकिन अगर उसने खुद को किसी चोट से बचाने के लिए ऐसा किया हो या फिर गेंद उठाकर किसे फील्डर या विकेटकीपर को देना चाहा हो (बशर्ते की इस पर  फील्डिंग टीम को कोई आपत्ति न हो क्योंकि वो चाहे तो गेंद उठाने के लिए भी अपील कर सकती है  ), तो वो आउट नहीं दिया  जायेगा | 2001  के प्रसिद्ध भारत - ऑस्ट्रेलिया टेस्ट सीरीज में हरभजन की एक गेंद स्टीव वॉ के बल्ले पर लगने के बाद उनके स्टंप्स की ओर बढ़ रही थी और स्टीव ने उसे हाथ से रोक दिया था | भारत ने अपील की और स्टीव वॉ इसी नियम के अंतर्गत आउट दिए गए थे | ध्यान देने वाली बात है की अगर स्टीव ने उस गेंद को अपने बल्ले से रोका होता तो नियम 34  के अंतर्गत वो आउट नहीं होते |*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *नो बॉल पर एक बल्लेबाज़ निम्न तरीकों से आउट हो सकता है :
> 
> # Run Out :  ये तो आपकी जानकारी में अवश्य होगा |
> 
> # Obstructing the field : क्रिकेट के नियम 37  के अंतर्गत अगर कोई बल्लेबाज़ जानबूझकर फील्डिंग साइड के काम में  अपनी बातों से अपने कार्य से रुकावट डालता है , तो उसे आउट दिया जाता है | उदहारण के तौर पर 2006  के हच कप के एक मैच में इंज़माम उल हक ने गेंद को मिड ऑफ पर ड्राइव किया जिसे सुरेश रैना ने फिल्ड कर वापस इंज़माम के स्टंप्स पर थ्रो किया , पर इंज़माम ने गेंद को बल्ले से रोक दिया | रेने ने अपील की और अन्जमम को इसी नियम के अंतर्गत आउट दिया गया क्योंकि इंजमाम क्रीज़ से बाहर थे और अगर उन्होंने गेंद को बल्ले से न रोका होता तो वो रन आउट होते | अतः उन्होंने फील्डिंग टीम के कार्य में जानबूझकर रुकावट डाली |
> 
> # Hitting the ball twice: क्रिकेट के नियम 34  के अंतर्गत  अगर  गेंद प्ले में हो (यानि की गेंद अभी डेड  नहीं  हुई हो ) , और बल्लेबाज़ के बल्ले या शारीर के किसी भाग से टकराई हो और गेंद के किसी फील्डर के छूने से पहले उसे बल्लेबाज़ दूसरी बार जानबूझकर हिट करे (अगर उसने ये अपने स्टंप्स बचाने की कोशिश में न किये हों तो ), तो उसे आउट करार दिया जाता है |  वैसे ये तरीका आउट होने का सबसे rare  तरीका है |
> 
> # Handling the ball : क्रिकेट के नियम 33  के अंतर्गत अगर गेंद प्ले में हो और बल्लेबाज़ जानबूझकर अपने हाथ से गेंद को छुए तो*



वाह मित्र क्रिकेट की काफी जानकारी है आपको आपने इतनी अच्छी तरह डिटेल से बता दिया है कि मैँ पूरी तरह समझ गया हूँ
धन्यावाद

 साइड के काम में  अपनी बातों से अपने कार्य से रुकावट डालता है , तो उसे आउट दिया जाता है | उदहारण के तौर पर 2006  के हच कप के एक मैच में इंज़माम उल हक ने गेंद को मिड ऑफ पर ड्राइव किया जिसे सुरेश रैना ने फिल्ड कर वापस इंज़माम के स्टंप्स पर थ्रो किया , पर इंज़माम ने गेंद को बल्ले से रोक दिया | रेने ने अपील की और अन्जमम को इसी नियम के अंतर्गत आउट दिया गया क्योंकि इंजमाम क्रीज़ से बाहर थे और अगर उन्होंने गेंद को बल्ले से न रोका होता तो वो रन आउट होते | अतः उन्होंने फील्डिंग टीम के कार्य में जानबूझकर रुकावट डाली |[/COLOR]

# Hitting the ball twice: क्रिकेट के नियम 34  के अंतर्गत  अगर  गेंद प्ले में हो (यानि की गेंद अभी डेड  नहीं  हुई हो ) , और बल्लेबाज़ के बल्ले या शारीर के किसी भाग से टकराई हो और गेंद के किसी फील्डर के छूने से पहले उसे बल्लेबाज़ दूसरी बार जानबूझकर हिट करे (अगर उसने ये अपने स्टंप्स बचाने की कोशिश में न किये हों तो ), तो उसे आउट करार दिया जाता है |  वैसे ये तरीका आउट होने का सबसे rare  तरीका है |

# Handling the ball : क्रिकेट के नियम 33  के अंतर्गत अगर गेंद प्ले में हो और बल्लेबाज़ जानबूझकर अपने हाथ से गेंद को छुए तो [/SIZE][/B][/QUOTE]
वाह मित्र क्रिकेट की काफी जानकारी है आपको आपने इतनी अच्छी तरह डिटेल से बता दिया है कि मैँ पूरी तरह समझ गया हूँ
धन्यावाद

----------


## Mr_perfect

अब आपके अनुभव का एक लाभ भी लेना चाहता हूँ
आपके विचार मेँ कौन सा बैट सबसे बढ़िया है

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> अब आपके अनुभव का एक लाभ भी लेना चाहता हूँ
> आपके विचार मेँ कौन सा बैट सबसे बढ़िया है


*क्या आप bat  companies  की बात कर रहे हैं ?*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *क्या आप bat  companies  की बात कर रहे हैं ?*


[/QUOTE]
हाँ मित्र
बैट के साथ उसके गुण भी बता देँ

----------


## sumii24

*मित्र अगर  अपना बजट भी बता देते तो आसानी होती ,लेकिन कोई बात नहीं मैं आपको ७०० से लाकर ५००० तक के बैट के बारे में जानकारी दे देता हूँ 
सबसे पहले बात करते है बैट के प्रकार की इसमें   में है वो है
1. कश्मीर विल्लो 
२. इंग्लिश विल्लो 

सबसे पहले बात करते है कश्मीर विल्लो की ये बैट इंग्लिश विल्लो की तुलना में सस्ते होते है 
इसमें आप  SS,SG,SF,GM,BDM,ADIDAS नाम की कंपनी है जो प्रचलन V INDIA में आसानी से प्राप्त हो जाते है 

इसमें आप 
VIRU ३०९ ,LAXMAN २८१ , और SS JOSH जो की  १००० से १२०० के मध्य प्राप्त हो जायेगा 

JOSH दोनों बल्लो की तुलना में हल्का होता है 

और वाही इसी रंगे में आप SG 

SG स्कोरर , SG ब्लास्टर ,SG Nexus को भी ले सकते है 

इन समस्त बल्लो का मूल्य लगभग ७०० से 1300 के मध्य है 
*

----------


## sumii24

*और इसी में थोडा  सा  ऊपर  बढ़ने  पर  adidas का जो १५०० तक आ जायेगा जिससे आजकल सचिन तेंदुलकर का एन्दोस्मेंट है 

Adidas Master Blaster Rookie Kashmir विल्लो


आशा है की आपकी समस्या का समाधान हो गया होगा अगर नहीं तो मई आपको इसके आगे इंग्लिश विल्लो के बारे में जानकारी दे देता हूँ जो की थोड़े महंगे है यदि आप प्र्फेसिनोल खिलाडी नहीं है 
मुझे लगता हे इतना काफी होगा यदि आप कहते है तो में उसके बारे में भी बता दूंगा 

*

----------


## sumii24

* गुण की बात करे तो सभी बैट आयल बैट है इनमे अब सभी बैटो का स्टरोके खुला होता है और हा महंगे बैटो में क्रोस कहलने से बचना चाहिये नहीं तो बैट के टूटने का दर बना रहता है इससे बचने के लिए आप इंग्लिश tape का प्रयोग कर सकते है 
और वाही वीरू ३०९ का ब्लेड बाकि बैटो की तुलना में अधिक चुडा है जिससे आपको कट करने में आसानी होती है ये थोडा भारी भी है 

वाही लाक्स्मन २८१ और ब्लास्टर का ब्लेड और भार लघ्बग सामान है  

और इन सब में सबसे हल्का बल्ला जोश हे जो जल्दी शोट पिचक करने में मदद करता है 

आदिदास के बैट का स्टरोके इनके मुकाबले ज्यादा अच्छा है लेकिन थोडा भारी भी है और सबसे gambheer समस्या या है की ये रफ & टफ नहीं है यदि आपके बैट से सिर्फ आपको kelna है तो आप इसे ले सकते है यदि एक से अधिक लोग खेलेंगे तो परेशानी हो सकती है क्योकि ये बहुत हे नाज़ुक होते क्रोस लगने पर निकलने का खतरा बना रहता है और यदि आप सीधे बल्ले से खेलेंगे तो इससे बदिया कुछ नहीं *

----------


## Mr_perfect

> * गुण की बात करे तो सभी बैट आयल बैट है इनमे अब सभी बैटो का स्टरोके खुला होता है और हा महंगे बैटो में क्रोस कहलने से बचना चाहिये नहीं तो बैट के टूटने का दर बना रहता है इससे बचने के लिए आप इंग्लिश tape का प्रयोग कर सकते है 
> और वाही वीरू ३०९ का ब्लेड बाकि बैटो की तुलना में अधिक चुडा है जिससे आपको कट करने में आसानी होती है ये थोडा भारी भी है 
> 
> वाही लाक्स्मन २८१ और ब्लास्टर का ब्लेड और भार लघ्बग सामान है  
> 
> और इन सब में सबसे हल्का बल्ला जोश हे जो जल्दी शोट पिचक करने में मदद करता है 
> 
> आदिदास के बैट का स्टरोके इनके मुकाबले ज्यादा अच्छा है लेकिन थोडा भारी भी है और सबसे gambheer समस्या या है की ये रफ & टफ नहीं है यदि आपके बैट से सिर्फ आपको kelna है तो आप इसे ले सकते है यदि एक से अधिक लोग खेलेंगे तो परेशानी हो सकती है क्योकि ये बहुत हे नाज़ुक होते क्रोस लगने पर निकलने का खतरा बना रहता है और यदि आप सीधे बल्ले से खेलेंगे तो इससे बदिया कुछ नहीं *



आपकी जानकारी अच्छी लगी मित्र धन्यावाद मैँ JOSH वाला अर्फोड कर ही लूँगा
 वैसे इंगलिश विलो के बारे मेँ भी बता देते तो बढ़िया रहता
रेपुटेशन+

----------


## sumii24

*ठीक है मित्र जैसा अपने कहा मैं आपको इंग्लिश विल्लो के बारे में बता देता हूँ 
तो सबसे पहले ये जान ले की दोनों में क्या अंतर होता है 
जैसा मेरा अनुभव कहता है की दोनों में बहुत ज्यादा अंतर तो नहीं होता है फिर भी ये देख लेते है 
 कश्मीर विलो और अंग्रेजी विलो के दो प्रकार से बना रहे हैं. कश्मीर विलो लकड़ी कि कश्मीर में पाया विलो पेड़ (दोनों के रूप में अच्छी तरह के रूप में भारतीय पाकिस्तानी) से आता है के नाम है. दूसरी ओर, अंग्रेजी विलो लकड़ी कि क्रिकेट के बल्ले के निर्माण के लिए विशेष रूप से उगाया जाता है. Willow पाया दुनिया में कहीं है भी, लेकिन यह इंग्लैंड और प्रसिद्ध है कि कश्मीर में बड़े विलो क्रिकेट के बल्ले के निर्माण में इसके उपयोग के कारण है
और यदि आप किसी दूकान में है और दो बैट देख रहे हे तो आसानी से दोनों बल्लो में अंतर किया जा सकता है 

र रंग टोन द्वारा तुरंत बता सकते हैं अगर वे इंग्लैंड या कश्मीर में बना रहे हैं. इंग्लैंड में किए गए एक बहुत whiter और कश्मीर विलो से बना बल्ले की तुलना में ज्यादा grainier है. भूरा बल्ले संकेत करता है कि यह कश्मीर विलो के अनाज के साथ बहुत कम परिभाषित किया जाता है.

अंग्रेजी विलो कश्मीर विलो, जो प्रदर्शन में भी परिलक्षित होता है की तुलना में नरम है. अंग्रेजी विलो का बना क्रिकेट Bat दुनिया भर के शीर्ष बल्लेबाजों द्वारा पसंद कर रहे हैं. हालांकि, यह कुछ दूर नहीं ले करता कश्मीर विलो, जो भी दुनिया वर्ग के रूप में दूर के रूप में टिकाऊ और बेहतर गुणवत्ता bat  हैं  जो दोनों बल्ले के साथ निभाई है का कहना है कि अंग्रेजी विलो बात कश्मीर विलो की तुलना में हल्का होता  हैं

अंग्रेजी विलो से बना बैट अच्छे बल्लेबाजों के लिए आदर्श होते हैं, कश्मीर विलो tailenders और उभरते क्रिकेटरों के लिए उपयोग करने के लिए आदर्श है.

क्योकि इस्ससे जोर दर शोट लगते जबकि कश्मीर विल्लो से तिमिंग से खेलना होता है*

----------


## Mr_perfect

धन्यावाद सुमी जी मेरे ख्याल से मुझे कश्मीरी विलो ही देखना चाहिए

----------


## sumii24

*जी मित्र बिलकुल आपको कश्मीर विल्लो का बैट ही लेना चाहिए वैसे भी आज भी हमारे सबके चहीते भरोएमन्द राहुल द्रविड़ की पहली पसंद कश्मीर विल्लो के बैट ही होते है*

----------


## Parbat

> *७. अगर गेंदबाज़ के सिवा कोई  और फील्डर पिच पर पैर रखे ( गेंद बल्ले पर लगने से पहले )*


भाई सुमितजी
कृपया और भी ऐसे नियम बताए, जिसमे बोलर की गलती न हो, फिर भी नो बोल करार दी जाती है,

----------


## Parbat

> *नो बॉल पर एक बल्लेबाज़ निम्न तरीकों से आउट हो सकता है :
> 
> # Run Out :  ये तो आपकी जानकारी में अवश्य होगा |
> 
> # Obstructing the field : क्रिकेट के नियम 37  के अंतर्गत अगर कोई बल्लेबाज़ जानबूझकर फील्डिंग साइड के काम में  अपनी बातों से अपने कार्य से रुकावट डालता है , तो उसे आउट दिया जाता है | उदहारण के तौर पर 2006  के हच कप के एक मैच में इंज़माम उल हक ने गेंद को मिड ऑफ पर ड्राइव किया जिसे सुरेश रैना ने फिल्ड कर वापस इंज़माम के स्टंप्स पर थ्रो किया , पर इंज़माम ने गेंद को बल्ले से रोक दिया | रेने ने अपील की और अन्जमम को इसी नियम के अंतर्गत आउट दिया गया क्योंकि इंजमाम क्रीज़ से बाहर थे और अगर उन्होंने गेंद को बल्ले से न रोका होता तो वो रन आउट होते | अतः उन्होंने फील्डिंग टीम के कार्य में जानबूझकर रुकावट डाली |
> 
> # Hitting the ball twice: क्रिकेट के नियम 34  के अंतर्गत  अगर  गेंद प्ले में हो (यानि की गेंद अभी डेड  नहीं  हुई हो ) , और बल्लेबाज़ के बल्ले या शारीर के किसी भाग से टकराई हो और गेंद के किसी फील्डर के छूने से पहले उसे बल्लेबाज़ दूसरी बार जानबूझकर हिट करे (अगर उसने ये अपने स्टंप्स बचाने की कोशिश में न किये हों तो ), तो उसे आउट करार दिया जाता है |  वैसे ये तरीका आउट होने का सबसे rare  तरीका है |
> 
> # Handling the ball : क्रिकेट के नियम 33  के अंतर्गत अगर गेंद प्ले में हो और बल्लेबाज़ जानबूझकर अपने हाथ से गेंद को छुए तो वोह आउट  दिया जाता है | लेकिन अगर उसने खुद को किसी चोट से बचाने के लिए ऐसा किया हो या फिर गेंद उठाकर किसे फील्डर या विकेटकीपर को देना चाहा हो (बशर्ते की इस पर  फील्डिंग टीम को कोई आपत्ति न हो क्योंकि वो चाहे तो गेंद उठाने के लिए भी अपील कर सकती है  ), तो वो आउट नहीं दिया  जायेगा | 2001  के प्रसिद्ध भारत - ऑस्ट्रेलिया टेस्ट सीरीज में हरभजन की एक गेंद स्टीव वॉ के बल्ले पर लगने के बाद उनके स्टंप्स की ओर बढ़ रही थी और स्टीव ने उसे हाथ से रोक दिया था | भारत ने अपील की और स्टीव वॉ इसी नियम के अंतर्गत आउट दिए गए थे | ध्यान देने वाली बात है की अगर स्टीव ने उस गेंद को अपने बल्ले से रोका होता तो नियम 34  के अंतर्गत वो आउट नहीं होते |*


कृपया इस में TIME OUT वाले नियम पर भी रौशनी डाले.
बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र. 
कृपया लगे रहें.

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> कृपया इस में TIME OUT वाले नियम पर भी रौशनी डाले.
> बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र. 
> कृपया लगे रहें.


*टाइम आउट का नो बॉल से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं है | अगर आपको टाइम आउट की जानकारी अलग से चाहिए तो वो दी जा सकती है |*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> भाई सुमितजी
> कृपया और भी ऐसे नियम बताए, जिसमे बोलर की गलती न हो, फिर भी नो बोल करार दी जाती है,


*
अगर विकेट कीपर स्टंप्स की लाइन में खड़ा न हो तो या फिर गेंद के बल्ले से संपर्क होने पहले ही विकेट कीपर स्टंप्स से आगे चला आये तो गेंद नो बॉल दी जायेगी |

अगर गेंद फेंकते समय फील्डर किसी तरह फील्डिंग restrictions  को तोड़ रहे हों तो जैसे की पॉवरप्ले के दौरान गलती से चार फील्डर ३० गज दायरे से बाहर हों |*

----------


## Mr_perfect

पावर प्ले का मतलब बताएँ

----------


## sumii24

> भाई सुमितजी
> कृपया और भी ऐसे नियम बताए, जिसमे बोलर की गलती न हो, फिर भी नो बोल करार दी जाती है,


*अगर विकेट कीपर स्टंप्स की लाइन में खड़ा न हो तो या फिर गेंद के बल्ले से संपर्क होने पहले ही विकेट कीपर स्टंप्स से आगे चला आये तो गेंद नो बॉल दी जायेगी 

यदि कोई भी खिलाडी बोवलेर को छोड़ कर पिच पर पैर या अपना कोई भी अंग रखे 

यदि बल्लेबाज़ की क्रीज़े के पीछे लेग साइड में २ फिल्दारो से अधिक हो तो

अगर गेंद फेंकते समय फील्डर किसी तरह फील्डिंग restrictions को तोड़ रहे हों तो जैसे की पॉवरप्ले के दौरान गलती से चार फील्डर ३० गज दायरे से बाहर हों*

----------


## sumii24

> कृपया इस में TIME OUT वाले नियम पर भी रौशनी डाले.
> बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र. 
> कृपया लगे रहें.


*तिमेद आउट के रुले में मित्र ये होता है की यदि विक्केट गिरने के पश्चात कोई भी खिलाडी ३ मिनुत के भीतर विक्केट पर गार्ड लेने नहीं पहुचता है तो दोसरी टीम का कैप्टेन अपील कर सकते है 
उस खिलाडी को icc  नियम ३१ के तेहत आउट दिया जायेगा 
 वैसे आज तक किसी भी अंतररास्ट्रीय मैच में ये नहीं हुआ है फिर भी 
केवल ४ बार प्रथम श्रेणी मैच में ऐसा हुआ है 

Andrew Jordaan - Eastern Province v Transvaal at Port Elizabeth in 1987–88[3]
Hemulal Yadav - Tripura v Orissa at Cuttack in 1997
Vasbert Drakes - Border v Free State at East London in 2002
AJ Harris - Nottinghamshire v Durham UCCE at Nottingham in 2003

वाही २० २० क्रिकेट में ये समय सीमा ९० सेकंड की है*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> *अगर विकेट कीपर स्टंप्स की लाइन में खड़ा न हो तो या फिर गेंद के बल्ले से संपर्क होने पहले ही विकेट कीपर स्टंप्स से आगे चला आये तो गेंद नो बॉल दी जायेगी 
> 
> यदि कोई भी खिलाडी बोवलेर को छोड़ कर पिच पर पैर या अपना कोई भी अंग रखे 
> 
> यदि बल्लेबाज़ की क्रीज़े के पीछे लेग साइड में २ फिल्दारो से अधिक हो तो
> 
> अगर गेंद फेंकते समय फील्डर किसी तरह फील्डिंग restrictions को तोड़ रहे हों तो जैसे की पॉवरप्ले के दौरान गलती से चार फील्डर ३० गज दायरे से बाहर हों*


*बताई हुई जानकारी दुबारा क्यों दे रहे हो सुमी भाई ?*

----------


## sumii24

> *बताई हुई जानकारी दुबारा क्यों दे रहे हो सुमी भाई ?*


*
अरे मित्र मैंने तो सिर्फ इसलिए आपकी जानकारी को शामिल kiya  ताकि दे हुई जानकारी sampoorn लगे बस
**क्योकि  अदूरा  ज्ञान  विष  के  समान होता है*

----------


## sumii24

> पावर प्ले का मतलब बताएँ


*मित्र जैसा अपने पुछा पॉवर प्ले के बारे में पुछा* 
*सबसे पहले किसी भी prakar ka koi भी pratibhand lagu नहीं था क्षेत्ररक्षण कप्तान अपने खिलाड़ियों को  कहीं भी  रख सकता था जनः वह चाहता था.
फिर 1996 में विश्व कप के आसपास ICC ने 15 over field restriction की शुरुआत  की* 
*15 over field restriction नियम: 
*
*इस नियम के तेहत कैप्टेन केवल २ खिलाडियों को ३० यार्ड सर्कल के बहार रख सकता था 

१६थ ओवर के बाद ५ खिलाडियों को बहार जाने की अनुमति होती थी 

और सबसे मुख्या बात के होती थी की catching position पर १५ yard में केवल दो खिलाडी हे खड़े हो सकते थे*  :nosmoking:

----------


## sumii24

*अब, 2005 के मध्य में, आईसीसी - की अध्यक्षता में बल्लेबाज  सुनील गावस्कर खेल को मसाले बनाने के लिए restriction नियम में कुछ बदलाव के साथ आया field restriction को  पिछले15 ओवरों के 20 से अधिक बढ़ा दिया गया था - जिसे ३ भागो में बनता गया जिसे पॉवर प्ले कहते है* 


_पावर प्ले 1: -_ *यह एक दिवसीय क्रिकेट मैच में एक पारी के पहले 10 ओवर के लिए अनिवार्य है.केवल
 दो क्षेत्ररक्षकों बल्लेबाजों से 30 गज की दूरी पर बाहर.* 



*पॉवर  प्ले  २ और  ३ :* *प्रत्येक 5 ओवर की दो ब्लॉक में बनता गया है जिन्हें हम बल्लेबाजी  पोवेर्प्लय Fielding   powerplay के रूप में जाना जाता हैं.
इस पॉवर प्ले के दुरान ३ खिलाडी ३० गज के बहार रह सकते है* 
*
और इस स्थिति में किसी भी खिलाडी को catching position पर रखने की आवश्यकता नहीं होती 
ये पॉवर प्ले दोनों तेमे कभी मैच के दौरान ५ ओवर के लिए ले सकती है * 

*वैसे ज्यादातर गेंदबाज़ी करने वाली टीम १० ओवर के बाद तुरंत इसे अगले ५ ओवर के लिए ले लेती है क्योकि इससे उसे ज्यादा बदलाव नहीं करने पड़ते और पारी के अंत में इसे लेने की चिंता भी नहीं  करनी पड़ती 
*
*और बल्लेबजी करने वाली टीम ज़्यादातर इसे ४० या ४५ ओवर के बाद रनों की गति बढ़ने के लिए लेती है* *
अगर बल्लेबाज़ी करने वाली टीम या गेंदबाज़ी करने वाली टीम का पॉवर बचा हुआ है तो ४५ ओवर के बाद वो खुद बा खुद लागु हो जायेगा* 
 :nosmoking:

----------


## Teach Guru

*ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र, लगे रहो मित्र |*

----------

